# Can someone help for connections ?



## Rosenrot (Jan 29, 2018)

Are there any people I can meet in Izmir, can you help me establish a connection?






Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

There are lodges in Turkey, yes, even Izmir specifically. In Turkey, Masonry is very secretive and viewed negatively sometimes. Many feel they are atheists or Jewish but that is not necessarily true. I won't give too much info as I can't compromise the safety of my Turkish brothers.


----------



## Rosenrot (Jan 29, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> There are lodges in Turkey, yes, even Izmir specifically. In Turkey, Masonry is very secretive and viewed negatively sometimes. Many feel they are atheists or Jewish but that is not necessarily true. I won't give too much info as I can't compromise the safety of my Turkish brothers.


Thanks for answering, brother

Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 30, 2018)

Rosenrot said:


> Are there any people I can meet in Izmir, can you help me establish a connection?



You will find the contact information of the Grand Lodge of Turkey here: www.mason.org.tr/

The best way of introducing yourself would be to write and send a physical letter to the Grand Secretary telling him about yourself and detailing why you are interested in joining a Lodge.

Best of luck


----------



## SteveH (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah, good luck. I hope it works out for you.


----------

